# Oriana - 4 on the floor! (REALLY)



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here is a picture of Oriana and I at our first trial in Utility A. I did not think she was on all 4 at any time during this exercise, guess I was wrong!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is soooo cute! If you ever can't take the shennagins any longer, just send her my way. She'd fit in nicely with my bunch of crazies!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Aw, look how excited and happy she is!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Oriana's thinking.......I know just how to break Dad concentration.....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What attention, I'm envious! She is such a cutie pie. 

I think I figured it out; you are being too serious and she is trying to get you to smile.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nope, she only has 3 on the floor!
Tito wants to meet her. Maybe she can speed him up, and he can slow her down!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I only see three on the floor!  Cute picture, she seems like such fun!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

If anyone needs the definition of love, they just need to look at this photo. That youngster adores her dad!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I want an Oriana for myself!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hahaha...she is soooo cute!!! You need to BREATHE..you look like you're holding your breath and not letting it all out! haha..have confidence!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

gawd she is cute Hank!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Very cute, Hank! I want to take her home with me! But she only has 3 on the floor, you know...


----------

